# Directv to Outbuilding



## Skippyf16 (Sep 5, 2016)

Looking for verification. Is it true that I can run cable from this splitter to my garage, buy an HR24-700 from craigslist, have directv activate it and have hdtv in the garage? Cable from radio shack? Any particular outdoor cable? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

What distance? Are you burying the cable?


----------



## Skippyf16 (Sep 5, 2016)

From the roof abt 30 ft to the ground and another 20 ft to the building. Yes the 20 ft will be buried


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

What else do you have hooked up right now? That is also important. And don't by from somewhere like Craig's list without verify in advance the receiver id can be activated on your account. Otherwise you'll have wasted your money.


----------



## Skippyf16 (Sep 5, 2016)

The other cable comes in the house to my genie.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Just the genie or other receivers? 

Also, remove the electrical tape from the connectors. It just makes things worse as it prevents water from evaporating... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skippyf16 (Sep 5, 2016)

The genie goes wireless to the minis. Thanks for the tip about pulling off the tape.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> What else do you have hooked up right now? That is also important. And don't by from somewhere like Craig's list without verify in advance the receiver id can be activated on your account. Otherwise you'll have wasted your money.


TO REITERATE ON CRAIG"S LIST BE ABSOLUTELY CLEAR THE RECEIVER IS CLEAR TO ACTIVATE ON YOUR ACCOUNT. A HIGH PERCENTAGE OF CRAIGS LIST RECEIVERS BELONG TO DIRECTV NOT THE SELLER.


----------



## Skippyf16 (Sep 5, 2016)

Will do thanks. So it sounds like this is doable. Buy some coax and get to it?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

There are lots of kinds of cable but dtv has ones the specifically prefer. You can find it on solid signal and go from there. 

I'd say make sure it's rg6 and solid copper core and well shielded personally. After that make sure it's fully rated to 3ghz. Then we'll it's up to you!

If you are nutty like I am I'd go buy some 1/2 plastic electrical conduit and bury the conduit between the buildings then pull the wire through. . Might add what $30 to your budget but...


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

inkahauts said:


> There are lots of kinds of cable but dtv has ones the specifically prefer. You can find it on solid signal and go from there.
> 
> I'd say make sure it's rg6 and solid copper core and well shielded personally. After that make sure it's fully rated to 3ghz. Then we'll it's up to you!
> 
> If you are nutty like I am I'd go *buy some 1/2 plastic electrical conduit and bury the conduit *between the buildings then pull the wire through. . Might add what $30 to your budget but...


I second that.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> There are lots of kinds of cable but dtv has ones the specifically prefer. You can find it on solid signal and go from there.
> 
> I'd say make sure it's rg6 and solid copper core and well shielded personally. After that make sure it's fully rated to 3ghz. Then we'll it's up to you!
> 
> If you are nutty like I am I'd go buy some 1/2 plastic electrical conduit and bury the conduit between the buildings then pull the wire through. . Might add what $30 to your budget but...


naaahhhhh, no reason to get SCC for a 50 foot run on SWM. No power is being put on that cable and signal attenuation is the same on SCC and CCS. Home Depot RG6 in this case fits the bill.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Home Depot has scc. At least around here. And small price difference... So why not?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

No-one round here stocks SCC....


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Home Depot has scc. At least around here. And small price difference... So why not?


exactly my point. For this particular job CCS is just fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

peds48 said:


> never seen a Home Depot stocking SCC. For this particular job CCS is just fine. But if is readily available then go for it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

